# Care Home, South Wales May 2016



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

This site is known as the Llanerch Care Home for the elderly in Merthyr Mawr. It was already abandoned when a fire destroyed the main building (the site has 2 big houses) in July 2006. As you'll see in the first photo, the gates to the drive way has the name plaque 'Llanerch', but if you follow this driveway up it leads to a large area of foundations where a large property has been demolished. This made me wonder if this was in fact the remains of the Llanerch Care Home - and the building that everyone photographs (located nearby, but over 2 fences and a farmers field was something else?). Trying to research the area has been frustrating as the place seems to only exists on derelict sites such as this one and Flickr! I did manage to find an old map that seemed to place Llanerch at the location of the foundations, and Craig-y-Parcau children home where the abandoned building everyone still visits stands?! I was really getting immersed in research when I stopped to think....hang on, will anyone care about this? haha! Probably not, but thought it may be worth pointing out this doubt - even though I may be completely wrong about it all anyway!!!

Anyway, on with the report.... visited here with Jon6D in February, as "Llanerch" is such a well known derelict place in this area it needed to be ticked off the list. There are 2 buildings. The main building itself is externally still stunning, but inside it is so fire damaged that I haven't uploaded any photos (as we all know what a heap of burnt wood looks like!). The second building does at least have rooms, doors, staircases.... This place is fantastically derelict and being upstairs is probably as dangerous as it gets in these places, but always worth a look!


----------



## Jon6D (May 11, 2016)

Captured brilliantly Rod, great pics and post and another great explore


----------



## HughieD (May 11, 2016)

Good stuff...that's pretty far gone but still interesting.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 11, 2016)

What amazes me are the two tall chimney stacks how are they still standing? Nice one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2016)

Great report Vertigo Rod, there's so much in Wales. I'm going to plan another trip over that way soon  great find and excellent photos as always.


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2016)

That must have bin a beautiful building once, Sound Job Rod, Thanks


----------



## morrti (May 11, 2016)

Great set there, pays to good on a bright day to get the light inside the rooms, I was rather early one day and it was too dark for any decent indoor shots . Thanx for the post.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> What amazes me are the two tall chimney stacks how are they still standing? Nice one and thanks for sharing.



Exactly my thoughts at the time of taking the photos - wonder how many winters have they got left in them?!!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

morrti said:


> Great set there, pays to good on a bright day to get the light inside the rooms, I was rather early one day and it was too dark for any decent indoor shots . Thanx for the post.




Thank you morrti, and yes - the right light makes all the difference & we got lucky that day!


----------



## Bones out (May 11, 2016)

Well documented. Fancy this one myself but not so good at climbing for entry these days. .


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Well documented. Fancy this one myself but not so good at climbing for entry these days. .



No climbing required with this one - just a gentle stroll around, unless you venture upstairs!


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 8, 2016)

Surprised this is still standing


----------

